# Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God - free audiobook



## reaganmarsh (May 2, 2014)

Greetings PB brethren, 

Christian Audio is offering J. I. Packer's classic "Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God" as a free audiobook (via download) this month. 

http://christianaudio.com/free/

Enjoy!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

